# Need some advice: Ohio pike on the fly



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the deal, I was telling Fallen a few days ago about my plan for a spring fishing trip to hit some new water and maybe new species in Ohio. One "leg" of this proposed trip would be for pike in NE Ohio in either a few lakes or possibly the upper Cuyahoga, I will have my fishing kayak with me for this trip. I've never caught a pike, never been after them, but for some reason I have the urge to hook one on the fly. I've found several patterns online and read up a little on wire leaders and such, but do any of you have any other advice? Specific patterns/styles of flies? One big thing I'm trying to investigate is fly size, mainly length. I'm understanding that Ohio pike are not usually giant specimens, so should I throw smaller fly sizes than most sources suggest for pike?

Thanks in advance for any info, folks!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Never fly fished for pike in Ohio, but can't see why the same things wouldn't apply elsewhere...

I'd not worry terribly about the flies, either size or style. Predatory fish like pike will eat surprisingly large things! 

(e.g. I was fishing a 14 inch fly for stripers a year ago or so in Connecticut with the idea that it would weed out the small fish - my thinking was, "I won't catch much on this fly, but what I do catch will be BIG!" Wrong. I had 24 inch stripers take that 14 inch fly).

What I suspect is that your biggest obstacle will be finding the fish - i.e. knowing what waters to fish, and how to find pike in those waters. I have no answers for that problem, but if I were you, I'd invest my time and energy into researching that challenge before I'd worry about the flies.

(Now, that said "worrying" about flies is different than "tying up" flies because it's fun! So, tie away!!)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> Never fly fished for pike in Ohio, but can't see why the same things wouldn't apply elsewhere...
> 
> I'd not worry terribly about the flies, either size or style. Predatory fish like pike will eat surprisingly large things!
> 
> ...


I have been researching a few different areas, and my biggest help is from a buddy who now lives in NE Ohio that has done a lot of fish shockings/surveys in Ohio. He is helping point me in the right direction, and I am reading up on spring pike quite a bit. The pike aspect is the only "unknown" for this trip, and my plan is to have enough options that if one fails to produce for a day, it's only one day and on to the next species or location the next. 

It's tricky for me to think about tying for something that will take a big meal like pike because I am used to tying smaller stuff. Most of my ties are no longer than about 4-5" at the most because I am targeting stream smallies, pressured lake largemouths, and crappies/panfish. Even my steelhead stuff is generally small. I'm planning to do some bigger deceivers, especially, because a) I have the material and b) they are easy to cast, even when tied big. One thing I am not sure about would be topwaters, just because I'm looking at late March/early April, and I'm not sure how productive a topwater would be that early in the year.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Cream, check your PM's..
Salmonid


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

TheCream said:


> It's tricky for me to think about tying for something that will take a big meal like pike because I am used to tying smaller stuff. Most of my ties are no longer than about 4-5" at the most because I am targeting stream smallies, pressured lake largemouths, and crappies/panfish. Even my steelhead stuff is generally small. I'm planning to do some bigger deceivers, especially, because a) I have the material and b) they are easy to cast, even when tied big. One thing I am not sure about would be topwaters, just because I'm looking at late March/early April, and I'm not sure how productive a topwater would be that early in the year.


Yeah, I hear you. What I thought was a big fly changed when I started fishing saltwater a lot. Now a 5 inch streamer looks small to me!

I don't know much about early season pike, but a few big foam gurglers would be nice to have along. Very easy to tie, effective, not too bad to cast. It wouldn't surprise me if a pike would take one even during that ice out period. They're more of a cold water fish than LMB, SMB, etc.

Have fun. Pike are really cool!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Half of my muskies caught have been on 5-6" flies especially the firetiger/perch color pattern that have a large profile. So it is not necessary to go large but you should have some that go up to 10" though. You will need a bigger rod to be effective with casting these flies and the 1/4 chicken stuff also.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree...you dont need huge flies....but have an array of different sizes.....My friend said he gets them on trout worms all the time,so maybe some kind of maraboo that size...try all different things....and remember they spawn in feb./mar......so they will be aggressive,,,,,as sson as then ice it off,when cold,is when we get them in the river by us.........ice forming on guides......lol..............hope this helps....................s.f.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Time frame wise I am looking at 3rd week in March, I think the timing would be good for pike, at least that is my hope!


----------



## NateTessler13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Northern pike on the fly is surprisingly easy. The only thing keeping you from hooking up with a pike on a fly is finding pike! They are extremely aggressive and can be tempted to eat anything resembling a baitfish. I've noticed that larger pike often don't expend energy to eat smaller flies (less than 3 inches). <-- Disclaimer: My experience may differ from others!

I use Clouser style streamers tied with zonker strips instead of the bucktail that is typically used in a Clouser. I've only tied them in olive and/or white. Both colors have worked well.

I cast to an area where I suspect them to be lying in ambush, then strip the fly back as quickly as I think the fish will chase it. Make sure to keep the fly in the water all the way up to the end of the cast...meaning fish will often follow the fly quite a ways.

Best of luck!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..LOL... Two out of the three state record Pikes have been caught in your back yard! Check your PM's!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

3rd week of March will prob. be too late for spawning activity in Ohio. N-Pike migrate toward the end of winter Feb. and will only stay shallow for a week or 2 at the most. You have to be very flexible as to when you can make a move to fish for them during spawn. I look to hit presque isle (lake erie) the day or 2 after ice out to get my pike fix.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yep just fish Presque isle bay if you want PM me and I can even tell you what beach to stand on! Thompsons Bay is by far the best bay in my book for Pike! I used to love to throw 10-14" black bunny leeches on a full sinking line about 250 grains! Just be careful if you wade the sand bars if the wind kicks up and muddies the waters you will be swimming in no time!


----------

